# Request for full MS! Then ten minutes later another agent rejected the same full ...



## Turniphead (May 31, 2017)

Hi

This is like a rollercoaster on LSD - very crazy. I looked at my inbox and there was a full request for my new novel from a well known agency; so I was overjoyed and was just about to celebrate and go and by the champagne when I noticed an email from a different agent (very big) rejecting my full, saying it wasn't quite right for them. 

This must break some records somewhere along the line. So I was super up for literally ten minutes when I got a request for a full MS, then ......... disaster - my initial full was rejected by the other guys.

So now I'm a bit depressed - having two fulls out there was amazing after sending out 13 manuscripts. And now it's only 1. 

I guess I'm doing something right and politely asked the guy who rejected me why it didn't 'fit with him'.

I used to love playing poker and to be honest, trying to get a book published is very similar in terms of the emotional ups and downs - there just isn't enough valium in the world to calm me down right now - but hey, I'm a writer, so it would make a good short story. Oh well back to sending out the MS. Whenever I get a rejection I always respond to it by sending more out there.


Bit downhearted though.

Turnip


----------



## Phil Istine (May 31, 2017)

Even with that, you have got further than most.


----------



## Turniphead (May 31, 2017)

Thanks a lot. But it still feels like the air is popped from my balloon ......... oooooo sinking balloon.

:sulkiness:


----------

